# Seed oil phobia turns you into a ranting half-naked clown



## Eddy Edson (Jun 5, 2022)

twitter.com/ethanjweiss/status/1532888437677625345


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 5, 2022)

Don't want to sign on to Twitter to have a laugh, sorry Eddy.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 5, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> Don't want to sign on to Twitter to have a laugh, sorry Eddy.


Twitter is great! Listen in to what top experts are thinking and discussing in real time, ignore the loons and cultists in the comments.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 9, 2022)

I’m with @mikeyB. Social media, ‘tis the devil’s work!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 10, 2022)

Bloden said:


> I’m with @mikeyB. Social media, ‘tis the devil’s work!


Bring a long enough spoon & Twitter can be really informative.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 10, 2022)

Don't do twitter also, what could possibly be wrong with seed oil, thought seeds were nutritious & full of fibre.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 10, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Don't do twitter also, what could possibly be wrong with seed oil, thought seeds were nutritious & full of fibre.


There are clownish charlatan "influencers" in the low carb/carnivore world who claim that just about all chronic health conditions are due to seed oils.

Also, sunscreen gives you cancer.


----------



## gll (Jun 10, 2022)

real talk for a moment here

Social media platforms could be so great to help folks make great health choices but there's so many "health coaches / influences" who muddy the waters so much you just refuse to listen to any of it.

clickbait titles like "Is x herb better than x drug"
with small disclaimers to speak to your own doctor before coming off medications to cover their own backs because there is 0 credible research done on it.
All to make money off the ad revenues and be appealing for some (unregulated) health supplement "supposed" to cure diabetes to sponsor a video 

What kills me is the comments with people saying they will be coming off medications to try the useless suggestions.
Every part of my being wants to comment and tell them not to be so stupid but the algorithms support any comments and just push the videos higher.

sorry got a little ranty there 

I did love the tiktok reaction to it all tho, proper made me laugh


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 10, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> There are clownish charlatan "influencers" in the low carb/carnivore world who claim that just about all chronic health conditions are due to seed oils.
> 
> Also, sunscreen gives you cancer.



Right I see, pleased don't do social media & have to see those stupid claims.


----------

